# Schutzkleidung als anfänger



## TranceX (9. April 2008)

Hallo Leute ich wollt jetzt mit Freeriding anfangen wollt mir ein kona stinky kaufen und wenn ich damit anfange fahr ich ja noch nicht so häftig aber wie siegt es dann mit schutzkleidung aus also helm ok oder nich und wenn ja was für einen


----------



## 888_rc2x (9. April 2008)

also wenn du im bikepark mal fahren willst sind meistens protektoren und integralhelm pflicht aber so am anfang solle auch en integralhelm reichen kommt eben drauf an mit was du einsteigst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciii (9. April 2008)

Also am anfang würd ichs dir auf jedenfall empfehlen Schutzkleidung zu tragen weils ein einfach öfters mal Mault und man noch nich alles 100% einschätzen kann und man auch gern mal an abflug macht an stellen wo mans für unmöglicht hält.
Bei uns sind auch an paar anfänger dabei, und die waren scho oft froh das se ihre sachen anhatten, und würd eigentluch generell bei FR/DH ob anfänger oder nicht empfehlen Schutzkleidung und vorallem Fullface ans Herz legen, gibt genug bilder wies aussieht bei nem Faceplant mit Halbschale.


----------



## decolocsta (9. April 2008)

Marciii schrieb:


> gibt genug bilder wies aussieht bei nem Faceplant.










so


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. April 2008)

ideal: safety jacket + integral & semi integral + dh-handschuhe + knie ! und schienbeinschoner + hohe schuhe (knöchelschutz)


----------



## KONA_pepe (9. April 2008)

Da du erst anfängst würde ich dir die Protektoren von 661 ans Herz legen... von denen gibts schön leichte, die ich auch zum Enduro / Fr anhab. Gute Belüftung und Bewegungsfreiheit. Ich glaube, wenn du dir gleich en Safety Jacket kaufst ist es en bissel zu viel. Nicht zu viel Schutz aber zu viel für den Anfang; auch vom Geld her.

Als Helm den Bell bellistic vlt. Gute Belüftung, guter Preis und sehr guter Schutz! Robust ist er auch (bin ihn selbst gefahren und war auch mein erster Fullface). Den Giro Remedy kann ich dir von Anfang an nicht empfehlen! Meiner hebt nicht viel und ein Bekannter hat 3 geschrottet, bei banalen Dingen. Die verstellbare "Sonnenblende" ist mir erst vor 2 Wochen zerbrochen, als ich aus versehen rückwärts das Rad an ihn geschoben habe.

Allerdings... gerade beim Helm musst du ihn wenns geht immer selbst aufsetzen vor dem Kauf!


----------



## decolocsta (9. April 2008)

ohne Schleichwerbung machen zu wollen, davon hätte ich nix...

..aber bei Mountainbikes.net kann man problemlos 3 Helme bestellen anprobieren 2 unfrei zurückschicken und bezahlt insegesammt nur 3 Euro Versand...


----------



## Marciii (9. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ..aber bei Mountainbikes.net kann man problemlos 3 Helme bestellen anprobieren 2 unfrei zurückschicken



Würd ich dir auch empfehlen  
(so arg werbung is es auch net  )


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 3 Helme bestellen anprobieren 2 unfrei zurückschicken



Einen Fullface brauche ich auch noch. Deshalb: Danke für den Tip!


----------



## TranceX (10. April 2008)

danke leute und bei den knee schutz soll ich da hartscharle knee schienenbein kombi nehmen oder reicht auch nur knee    was is denn noch alles so wichtig und ausreichend ich wills ja nich übertreiben also ich meine ellenbogen usw. was brauch ich auf jeden fall und wo kann ich mich mit allem sehr guenstig eindecken und is fullface so sehr wichtig?`?


----------



## Hopi (10. April 2008)

Es gibt einen Grundsatz für das DH/FR *Du kannst nie genug Schutz tragen*

Eigentlich sollte man alle Gelenke, die Wirbelsäule und den Kopf schützen. Das ist Minimum. 
Am besten holst Du dir einen Brustpanzer mit Ellenbogenschutz Kniee/Schienenbein Kombi und einen Fullface Helm. Dann hast Du ruhe.

Und wenn nicht, jammer hier nicht später rum, wenn Du dir ein Gelenk gemoscht hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciii (10. April 2008)

Also mit TSG knie/schinbein und Arm protektoren haste nen relativ preiswerten und sehr guten schutz, haben recht viele bei uns und die sind alle zufrieden, sitzen auch recht gut und verrutschen nicht. kostenpunkt unter 60 fürn Sett (also Bein und Ellenbogen).
Brustpanzer is fürn anfang eher nicht unbedingt zwingend, aber sobald du dich in der luft bewegen willst würd ichs dir ans herz legen, und da empfehl ich dir auch bisl was zu investieren,  ich fahr z.B. Dainese Impact der kostet zwar bisl mehr aber sitzt sehr bequem, man hat eine sehr gute bewegungsfreiheit und hat einen sehr guten schutz, aber wie gesagt fürn anfang nicht zwingend.
Fullface würd ich auf jedenfall nehmen, weil wie schon gesagt nicht gerade angenehm son Faceplant mit Halbschale, und nem abflug macht man schneller als man denkt. Ich empfehl dir da vorallem nach der Passform zu gehn, der helm sollte nämlich gut sitzen, sonst bringt er nicht viel. Kostet tut ein gescheiter helm je nach hersteller zwischen 100-150.


----------



## TranceX (10. April 2008)

danke gut das sollt erstmal reichen  danke nochmal


----------



## *!ANDYMAN!* (4. Mai 2008)

hey ich fang jetzt mit dem dirtspringen an wisst ihr wo es protektoren (günstig) für jugendliche gibt??????


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (20. Mai 2008)

Ich wiederbelebe den Fred einfach mal weil die Überschrift so passend ist.
Bin absoluter Neuling (und begeisterter Schrauber) mein Enduro-Bike is nu endlich fertig, möchts für AM / Enduro nutzen und stell mir nu folgende Fragen:

Handschuhe: Langfinger, klar, aber mit oder ohne "Protektorplatten" und falls ohne Protektoren dann bleibt ja noch die Wahl zwischen mit und ohne Polsterung? Was würdet ihr empfehlen? (Bevorzugt Roeckl, hab schon vom RR seeehr gute Erfahrungen mit Roeckl und auch schon nen MTB Langfinger von Roeckl anprobiert, passt ebenfalls wie Maßgeschneidert, nur gibts halt die mit Gelpolsterung und ohne Protektoren und die mit Carbonplatten und ohne Gelpolsterung und zwischen den beiden Varianten kann ich mich nicht entscheiden)

Knie und Schienbeinprotektoren: Hartplastik mit Gelenk oder diese Neopren Teile?

Safety Jacket: Sinnvoll oder nicht? Wenn ja, welche?

Habe mal über IXS Battle Jacket nachgedacht getreu dem motto "So ungeschickt wie Ich steigt sonst sicher niemand ab", aber mitlerweile halt ich das eher für overkill. Welche Safety Jackets (AM & Enduro geeignet) könnt ihr empfehlen? Dainese Impact Jacket Race?

Last but not least: Budgetfrage stellt sich mir zum Glück nicht, hab für Protektoren nen Sponsor namens "Vater".

Persönlich mach ich mir einfach berechtigte Sorgen das ich zu den ungeschicktesten "absteigern" gehöre die der Wald je gesehen hat, hab aber keine Lust auf unfreiwillige Pausen nach unfreiwilligen Abflügen

Also legt mal los mit euren Empfehlungen, schonmal Danke dafür im Voraus.

P.S.: FullFace is eh klar (Deviant anprobiert ... ging absolut nicht, Remedy anprobiert und wohlgefühlt (was ja der am zweit besten belüftete FF sein soll), morgen wird der Remedy dann gekauft)


----------



## eesti (21. Mai 2008)

Ich fahr auch Enduro, als Schutz hab ich den Speci Deviant, Handschuhe Speci Enduro (ohne gel und mit Protektoren), und Schienbeinprotektoren Hartplastik.

Safty Jacket halt ich nur im Bikepark für sinnvoll oder bei größeren drops, denn Enduro bedeutet das man ja die Anstiege selbst bewältigt und nicht mit der Seilbahn.

Die Schienbeinprotektoren hab ich eigentlich im Wald immer an (stören mich auch bei längeren Auffahrten nicht), den FF hänge ich bei längern Anstiegen an den Lenker, aber eine Safty Jacket immer an- und ausziehen währe mir zu aufwendig.


----------



## H Boy (21. Mai 2008)

MAche mit meinem light Freerider auch viele Endurotouren, Helm trag ich den Remedy Carbon, kommt beim hoch radeln aber an den Rucksack.

Schienenbein hab ich die Race Face Rally FR, find ich super die Dinger, sehen zwar mächtig aus, sind aber super bequem, und man vergisst fast das man sie an hat.(Scheinenbeinschoner sind meiner Meinung nach sehr zu empfelen, gerade wenn man Plattformpedalen hat)

Ellenbogen hab ich auch die Race Face, hab sie aber meistens nur im Rucksack dabei, falls mal was Interessantes kommt.

Handschuhe hab ich die Dingers von Oakley, fällt mir gerade der Name net ein, sind aber sehr bequem, und haben sogar nen leichten Knöchelschutz, aus Kevlar, der auch net so elend steif ist wie ne Carbonschale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (21. Mai 2008)

@H Boy: Lässt es sich mit deinen Schienbeinschonern auch gut pedalieren? Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen das deine anscheinend kein Gelenk haben.

@eesti: Welche Schienbeinprotektoren hast du genau?

Was ich noch dazu hätte sagen sollen:
Wohne in Freiburg und hab primär 2 Touren vor Augen:
Rosskopf mit seinen diversen Trails (erst nur bergauf, dann fast nur bergab, falls doch nochmal kurz bergauf dann keine 50hm),
Schauinsland (hinradeln, Lift nach oben, dann nur bergab, dann heimradeln),

Soll heißen: Meine "Haus und Hof" Runden werden so angelegt sein das ich ne Safety-Jacket bzw Arm-Protektoren nur ein einziges mal anlegen und danach wieder ablegen müsste. Auf diesen Strecken möchte ich auch mein fahrerisches Können entwickeln, dafür brauch ich die Protektoren primär, möchte nur halt so einkaufen das sich wenigstens ein Teil der Protektorenausrüstung auch für echte Enduro-Touren eignet (Knie-Schienbein kombi mit der man gut pedalieren kann).

Zum Rosskopf sei angemerkt: Den neuen Trail (siehe Lokalforum Freiburg) der wie ich verstanden hab ein FR / DH Trail sein soll möcht ich wenn ich schon etwas Übung habe dann auch fahren.


----------



## eesti (21. Mai 2008)

> @eesti: Welche Schienbeinprotektoren hast du genau?



Diese hier http://bikesourceonline.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3310
bin zwar zufrieden,

würde aber heute doch lieber die Race Face FR bevorzugen http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_2337.htm
weil se halt noch besser sind.


----------



## black soul (21. Mai 2008)

@blaues_Kopftuch

anfänger oder nicht, schutz ist wichtig. ich würd dir langfinger handschuhe empfehlen, ob protektorplatten bleibt dir selber überlassen. ich fahr mit fox oder dakine. die lezteren gibts leider nicht mehr.
race face fr sind ideal, auch beim pedalieren. ich mach immer die beiden kniebänder etwas lose, das geht wunderbar.
ellbow einzeln hab ich  oneal.
saftey jackets gibts viele, da muss man anprobieren in welchem man sich wohl fühlt. dainese ist gut, aber letzt hab ich eines angehabt von ixs... saugut. es gibt auch jackest da kannst du die ellbogen abmachen und einzeln tragen. für enduro ne alternative, mach ich auch so.
für die birne ist nix zu teuer, aber es gibt auch günstige helme die ebenso gut schützen. hier gilt wieder: es muss passen.
für deine hausrunden ist das allemal tragbar. und den rosskopftrail kannst du auch als neuling fahren. 
probier das zeug an und lass es eine weile am körper. kann ich nur raten, manchmal merkt man erst nach ner gewissen zeit wo es klemmt.
gruss BS


----------



## Marciii (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich halt nichts von Handschuhen mit Protektoren drinen,meiner meinung nach übertrieben weil wann fällt man schonmal auf den Handrücken.

Beinprotektoren empfehl ich dir auf jeden fall, grad je nach dem was de ausgeben willst TSG bzw Race Face (FR oder DH, gibts grad auch bei Hibike günstig) Ich selber fahr die Race Face DH, sind sehr bequem und verrutschen bei dem abflug auch nicht.

Wenn du vorhast eine Protektoren Jacke zu holen (find ich für Enduro eher übertireben) hol dir ne Dainese, lüftet sehr gut, schutz 1a, und auch bequem.


----------



## Machiavelli (21. Mai 2008)

Also, was Freeride/Enduro Touren angeht kann ich die AXO Protektorenweste nur empfehlen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...867684&tGUID=b3adda371180a0a409250205fffe9c3d
Leicht, man hat eine tolle Bewegungsfreiheit und merkt eigentlich garnicht, dass man sie an hat.

Lohnt sich aber auch nur für Touren bei denen man erst gemütlich hochfährt und dann sehr anspruchsvoll in einem Rutsch runtersaust. 

Für leichtere Touren bei denen es dauernd auf und abgeht reicht IMHO eine Halbschale und Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren.

Was ich auch nie verstehen werde ist der zusätzliche Knöchelschutz oben bei manchen Handschuhen. Selbst wenn ichs darauf anlegen würde wüsste ich nicht, wie ich mich beim Sturz so drehen sollte, dass ich da drauffalle


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (21. Mai 2008)

Komm grad vom Shopping und hab mir
O'Neal Dirt Knee & Shin Guard sinds geworden, so hab ich nur Knieprotektoren, Knieprotektoren + Schienbeinprotektoren, Knieprotektoren + Schienbeinprotektoren + Wadenprotektoren je nach dem wie ich grad lustig bin und unverschämt bequem sind die Teile auch noch.

Wegen Handschuhen: Ja ich frag mich auch immer wie man stürzen muss um die Carbonplatten aufm Handrücken zu benötigen, aber ich denk mir immer das wird is für den Fall das sich die Hand mal zwischen Lenker und Baum befindet.

Aber: Die Roeckel DH Handschuhe haben auch 2 Carbonplatten die die Handballen schützen (sollen), genau an den zwei Punkten pro Hand mit denen man die komplette Energie beim Sturz auf die Hand in den Boden ableitet




frag mich nur ob das beim Radeln stört, hab hier leider keinen Laden gefunden der die auf Lager hat so das ich sie mal hätte anprobieren können.

Mit den Jacken, ja da werd ich wohl ums durchtesten nid rum kommen.


----------



## Marciii (22. Mai 2008)

also wenn deine hand zwischen baum und lenker ist brechen dir hat die carbonplatte die fingerknochen. Aber hab ich auch noch nie gesehn das jemanden sowas passiert is....
Beim fahren ansich stöhren die platten eigentlich nicht großartig, sind halt bisl schwerer und lüften nich.


----------



## black soul (22. Mai 2008)

> also wenn deine hand zwischen baum und lenker ist brechen dir hat die carbonplatte die fingerknochen.


da bricht dir der baum die knochen.
das ist unsinn. die platten sind sehr nachgiebig. die sollen schläge abdämpfen ahnlich den protektoren am arm.
sicher kommt das selten vor, dass man genau auf die knöchel stürzt, aber ich kann dir mein handschuhe mal zeigen nach dem sturz ! hast du schon mal motorradhandschuhe gesehen ? warum haben die wohl carbon an den knöcheln.
schwerer und nicht belüftet ? naja das merkst du wohl eher nicht.

@blaues tüchlein
die von röckl habich auch angehabt. aber auch shcnell wieder ausgezogen. die platten an der hand innenseite sind nicht gut plaziert. das stört ganz enorm. hier tut es ein gutes leder immer noch am besten.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (22. Mai 2008)

@black soul: also "tüchlein" verbitt ich mir, bin 22 und hab n kampfgewicht von 93 kg bei 1,86m

ja hmm... wegen den roeckl handschuhen ... hatte schon zig an und in 8 1/2 haben se immer wie maßgeschneidert gepasst, ich glaub ich werd mir einfach ma welche kommen lassen und selber n bild machen

hab heut meine jungfern-fahrt (für mich und s mtb) gemacht, mit RR Handschuhen, knie-schienbein protektoren und nussschalen-helm ... ja also für mich persönlich hat sich die protektorenfrage erledigt, nämlich mit: darfs noch etwas mehr schutz sein? JAAAA GERNE

hatte nen abflug und hab mit linker hand und linkem knie nen morschen baumstumpf gespalten, gerade die einzigen stellen wo ich irgend etwas an hatte was gepolstert hat (mal von helm abgesehen), mir gehts wunderbar, dem baumstumpf nicht  nu such ich mir ellebogen-protektoren so wie und zusätzlich ne safety-jacket (das ich die wahl hab), der FF Helm wird endlich gekauft und haltbare handschuhe ... werd mir mal die roeckl mit und ohne protektoren kommen lassen, und auch gucken was die läden hier so haben, ja und die äußerung von black_soul bringt mich dazu mir nid nur dainese und co anzuschaun sondern doch auch ixs wie ichs ursprünglich mal vor hatte

nochmals vielen dank für eure Beratung, mein Zögern is nach dem Abflug von heute vorbei

mfg blaues tüchlein


----------



## arseburn (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin auch freeride Neuling (fahre seit 6 monaten), und bin meiner 661 Safety Jacket sehr dankbar. Ist neben den Knie/Schienbeinschützern das, was am meisten beansprucht wurde. Sehr leicht, sehr gut belüftet und gut gepolstet. 200 sollten einem die Knochen schon wert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (22. Mai 2008)

@ arseburn: welche Safety Jacket von 661 hast du?

Ach meine Knochen sind mir noch viel viel viel mehr wert (hab 1000 Euro für Protektoren + Helm + Trikot im Budget eingeplant als ich angefangen hab mein Enduro aufzubauen), weis aus eigener Erfahrung das 4 Monate Krankenhaus 100.000 Euro kosten (können). Und ich finde Räder ja echt toll aber nur 2, keine 4 wie am Auto oder Rollstuhl.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Mai 2008)

rollstuhl hat doch auch 4 

ich such auch noch einen fullface und n safety jacket.

ich hab die race face fr für knie/schienbein und für ellebogen. die sind klasse die dinger. dann noch die 661 - bomber shorts. rest fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Marciii (22. Mai 2008)

Also wenn wenn de was feines willst, hol dir die Dainese Impact Protektoren weste, hab ich auch (die kurze variante, also ohne arme). Ist sehr leicht, schützt sehr gut und lüftet gut, kann man auch rücken protektor abnehmen und nur mit brust bzw nur mit rückenprotektor fahren.
Und wenn de an leichten Fullface willst hol dir nen 661 Bravo Carbon  bzw Giro Remedy Carbon, sind von den Carbonhelmen noch preislich am humansten, bei uns sind beide helme vertreten, gut, vom sitz her musste gucken, mir persönlich passt z.b. kein Remedy, hab einfach den falschen kopf dafür, der 661 dagegen passt wie angegosen, ich selber fahr an Fox Rampage, aber der wird zum Enduro fahren zu scher und zu schlecht belüftet sein.

Und wegen den Handschuhen find ich immer noch das Carbon Platten schwachsin sind.... hab inner meiner langen Freeride zeit noch nie jemand gesehn der se gebraucht hat und ja sie sind schwerer und schlechter belüftet als normale leichte Fr Handschuhe, und das merkt man.


----------



## eesti (23. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab diese Handschuhe hier http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/products_id/1880

haben halt diese Kunststoffverstärkung ob man das Protektor nennen kann weis ich net   sind aber für Enduro ausreichend denke ich.

Die Carbonplatten halt ich eher beim Motorrad, aufem Asphalt für sinnvoll weil der wirkt wie ne Raspel, Erde ist da eher harmlos


----------



## Ted77 (23. Mai 2008)

habe ein safety jacket von sixsixone in den Bikemarkt gesetzt 1 mal gefahren.. neuwertig keine löcher, keine Risse


----------



## arseburn (23. Mai 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> @ arseburn: welche Safety Jacket von 661 hast du?



Ich hab die 
661 Pro Pressure Safety Jacket: 200â¬
Bell Bellistic: 100â¬
IXS Shinguards: 60â¬
661 Pro Bomber shorts: 60â¬
661 CG2 Carbon Gloves: 50â¬

also ich denke 1000â¬ musst du nicht investieren.


----------



## c_w (23. Mai 2008)

Ich finde, das Protektorenshorts oft vernachlässigt werden... ist auch eine sehr lohnende Investition, man fliegt gerne mal auf die Seite und landet auf dem Oberschenkel... und miese, lang schmerzende Prellungen sind da noch die leichtesten Verletzungen.
Die 661 Bomber Shorts sind da ja schon genannt worden..

@Kopftuch: Ihr habt in Freiburg da doch den Laden, am Schwabentor in der Nähe, Radikal heisst der, oder?
Die haben doch soweit ich mich erinnere auch ne große Auswahl an Freeride Equipement... nur als Tipp, falls du noch nicht da warst...


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (24. Mai 2008)

Ja der RADikal, da war ich letzte zeit öfters, da hab ich auch meine knie und schienbeinprotektoren her

Momentan frag ich mich nur:
Woher bekomm ich alles was ich gern hätte / anprobieren möcht
Giro Remedy - chainreactioncycles
ixs battle jacket - bike-mailorder
dainese impact jacket race - ???
661 pro pressure suit 2008 - ??? (nicht crc, da is s in xl ausverkauft)
dainese mtb impact short - ???
661 bomber combo shorts - crc wär ne möglichkeit
661 pro bomber shorts - crc wär ne möglichkeit
roeckl downhill handschuhe - ???
alpina evolution (FF-Helm) würd ich gern mal anprobieren, kommt aber erst im juni raus

nur bei crc muss ich noch n weg finden wie ich denen schnell die kohle geb, überweisung dauert 10 tage, kreditkarte hab ich keine und paypal vertraue ich nicht, hab vor ner halben ewigkeit nach einer stunde "AGB" lesen aufgegeben und paypal für dubios erklärt, so lang wie bei denen die AGB sind, bin in der stunde nicht mal halb durch gekommen, und soviel sonderregelungen wie paypal angibt

hat man bei crc nen rückgaberecht wie in deutschland? hab was gelesen von 30 tage rückgaberecht, hab ich das richtig verstanden das ich dann wie in deutschland die kohle zurück bekomm "We offer a flexible returns policy and are happy to accept items back for a refund or exchange if they dont fit" ? oder bekomm ich nur n Gutschein?

ja ich weis ich sollte mal die sufu und google bemühen, werd ich morgen auch machen, wär euch trotzdem für onlineshop-vorschläge bzw weitere produktvorschläge dankbar, ich bemühe mich nur möglichst viel von möglichst wenigen online-shops zu bekommen um versandkosten zu sparen und die rücksenderei der unpassenden artikel zu vereinfachen, hier in meiner Gegend alles zu finden habe ich mitlerweile aufgegeben, hab z.b. hier 4 händler gefunden die roeckl handschuhe haben, die downhill hatte davon keiner, dainese oder ixs hatte auch niemand im programm und von 661 nur die sachen die mich garnid interessiert haben, hin und wieder wurde mir zwar angeboten man könnte es bestellen aber "gegen anzahlung" und da bin ich dann wirklich mim internet besser beraten da hab ich 14 tage rückgaberecht und bekomm mein geld wieder

mfg Kopftuch


----------



## .Pascal. (25. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch mal mit Schutzkleidung ausgestattet und kann folgende Handschuhe (Race Face) sehr empfehlen:






Schlagen zwar mit 60 Euro etwas auf die GeldbÃ¶rse, lohnt aber. Sehen stylisch aus und sind dank VerstÃ¤rkung aus Kevlar sehr stabil und langlebig.

Auch diese Knieschoner habe ich schon einem Test unterzogen. Fazit: Bestanden! Ist unglaublich, wie viele Profis diese Schoner tragen... mÃ¼ssen wohl echt gut sein:





Der Vollhelm und die Jacke (beides sixsixone) sind leider noch unterwegs zu mir... ich bin schon sehr gespannt.

Ist schon etwas grotesk, da fahre ich mit einem 800â¬ Fully und habe dann so eine hochwertige Schutzkleidung. 


Ciao!
Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. Mai 2008)

woher kommt der Trend zu den Knieschonern? 
Gerade mit Flats leuchtet es mir nicht ein, die Schienbeine ungeschützt zu lassen! Nur weil Pros so fahren die über ganz andere Reflexe verfügen...


----------



## Ani (25. Mai 2008)

wenn man einen ff-helm kauft sollte man noch eine goggle dazu einplanen

zwar geht auch eine normale radbrille, aber es ist schon lästig die immer unter den helm zu würgen, außerdem sieht es auch nicht grad gut aus und so richtig gut sitzt das ganze meist auch nicht.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (25. Mai 2008)

@ Pascal: wo hast du die Sachen bestellt?
@ supasini: keine Ahnung woher der Trend kommt, ich hab die selben wie Pascal naja ok sind baugleich von O'Neal, hab mir allerdings die schienbeinprotektoren zum drankletten gleich mit gekauft, diese Knieprotektoren schützen übrigens erstaunlich gut, hab meine am Mittwoch Abend gekauft und am Donnerstag Abend durften se gleich ihre Schutzwirkung beweisen als s linke Knie begegnung mit nem Baumstumpf machte, meinem Knie gehts super, dem Baumstumpf nicht, im übrigen is bei diesen Knieprotektoren eine doch beachtliche Hartplastikplatte eingenäht

@Ani: gibts auch Schutzbrillen mit Korrekturgläsern?


----------



## c_w (25. Mai 2008)

Nein, nicht das ich wüsste... aber es gibt Googles, unter denen du deine normale Brille tragen kannst!
Leider neigt die untere dann scnell zum beschlagen!

Ein Beispiel wäre da z.B. die Oakley L-Frame, hat rechts und links sogar Aussparungen für die Bügel...

Aber optimaler sind scon Kontaktlinsen!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (25. Mai 2008)

Hab ne Hornhautverkrümmung, selbst mit speziell für mich angepassten Jahreslinsen erreich ich aufm linken Auge damit nur 60% und aufm Rechten 80%, mit Brille hab ich auf beiden Augen über 100%, aber mit meinen Brillen hat ich beim Anprobieren der FF-Helme eigentlich nie probleme (meine Brillen halten alle dank Klemmkraft am Kopf und haben keinen Bügel der hinter die Ohren geht)


----------



## .Pascal. (25. Mai 2008)

*@ Supasini:*
Für die Kylse Strait Schoner gibt es anklettbare Schienenbeinschoner.

*@ blaues_Kopftuch:*
Ein Kollege und ich haben bei www.jensonusa.com eine Großbestellung aufgegeben. Bei dem starken Euro und deren Angeboten war das sehr rentabel.
Vollhelm und Jacke habe ich allerdings in einem deutscchen Shop (www.bike-discount.de) bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (25. Mai 2008)

ich habe am we eine normale radbrille in kombi mit einem ff-helm benutzt und war nicht wirklich zufrieden weils einfach nicht richtig sitzt, aber wenn du die brille so problemlos unter den helm bekommst und das gut hält sollte das denke ich mal auch gehen.

es gibt ja auch genug leute die ganz ohne brille/goggle fahren, aber ich würds halt nicht machen


----------



## c_w (25. Mai 2008)

Wann hast du dich das letzte Mal bzgl Linsen informiert, also eigentlich ist ne Hornhautverkrümmung absolut kein Problem ^^
Gibt mittlerweile sogar torische Monatslinsen, halt in 10 Grad Abständen... das kostet dann ein paar Prozente, aber ist absolut noch ausreichend. Bei harten Linsen lässt sich die Hornhautverkrümmung genauso exakt korrigieren wie mit Brille...


----------



## .Pascal. (25. Mai 2008)

Leute, holt euch Handgelenkschoner!

Die erscheinen erstmal recht teuer (deswegen habe ich noch keine), aber so ein Handgelenk bricht schneller als man denkt! Sobald ich wieder fahren kann, hole ich mir die Schützer von sixsixone.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (25. Mai 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Wann hast du dich das letzte Mal bzgl Linsen informiert, also eigentlich ist ne Hornhautverkrümmung absolut kein Problem ^^
> Gibt mittlerweile sogar torische Monatslinsen, halt in 10 Grad Abständen... das kostet dann ein paar Prozente, aber ist absolut noch ausreichend. Bei harten Linsen lässt sich die Hornhautverkrümmung genauso exakt korrigieren wie mit Brille...



s letzte Mal vor eineinhalb Jahren, hatte sowohl monats als auch jahreslinsen mit zylinder-korrektur, war nie was, aufm rechten auge gings noch aber mein linkes is zu kompliziert, mit harten linsen kann man hornhautverkrümmungen übrigens garnicht korrigieren weil die auflagefläche fehlt mit deren hilfe sich die linse in die richtige position dreht

diese infos sind n jahr alt aber wenn harte linsen nicht mitlerweile um etliches größer geworden sind dann is es dabei geblieben

@Pascal: ich hab immer probleme damit mir vorzustellen wie man mit so nem handgelenkprotektor noch vernünftig fahren können soll, aber ich werds mir mal anschaun, dabei wollte ich doch nur enduro fahren und nid protektoren


----------



## .Pascal. (25. Mai 2008)

Das frage ich mich auch, wie das klappen soll. Besonders, wenn dann noch die Handschuhe darüber kommen.

Aber hätte ich solche Protektoren gehabt, müsste ich jetzt nicht mehrere Monate aussetzen. Da muss halt jeder für sich Prioritäten setzen. Und meine haben sich diesbezüglich vorhin schlagartig (sehr treffendes Wort) geändert.


----------



## Stompy (26. Mai 2008)

.Pascal. schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch, wie das klappen soll. Besonders, wenn dann noch die Handschuhe darüber kommen.
> 
> Aber hätte ich solche Protektoren gehabt, müsste ich jetzt nicht mehrere Monate aussetzen. Da muss halt jeder für sich Prioritäten setzen. Und meine haben sich diesbezüglich vorhin schlagartig (sehr treffendes Wort) geändert.



Ich muss sagen, ich hab noch nie jemand mit solchen Dingern fahren sehen, und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass die viel bringen. Um damit noch vernünftig den Lenker greifen zu können dürfen sie nicht besonders steif sein. 
Aber wenn sie nicht besonders steif sind, helfen sie nicht gegen Aufprallkräfte die stark genug wären, ein Handgelenk zu brechen. 

Ein Handgelenk bricht nicht wirklich "leicht" (habs oft genug ausprobiert, einmal ist es gebrochen), aber wenn man mit hoher Geschwindigkeit, vollem Körpergewicht und durchgestrecktem Arm auf eine Hand fällt bräuchte es schon sehr stabile und steife Protektoren um das Gelenk zu schützen.

Da trainiere ich lieber Falltechniken (z.b. aus dem Kampfsport), weil man da lernt die Arme nicht reflexhaft durchzustrecken. Dadurch bekommt zwar öfter der Ellenbogen was ab, und am Kinn kanns einen auch erwischen, aber dafür gibts schließlich bequeme Ellenbogenschoner und Fullface Helme.


----------



## B.Scheuert (26. Mai 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> woher kommt der Trend zu den Knieschonern?


Gute Frage...



Ani schrieb:


> wenn man einen ff-helm kauft sollte man noch eine goggle dazu einplanen
> 
> zwar geht auch eine normale radbrille, aber es ist schon lästig die immer unter den helm zu würgen, außerdem sieht es auch nicht grad gut aus und so richtig gut sitzt das ganze meist auch nicht.





blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> mit meinen Brillen hat ich beim Anprobieren der FF-Helme eigentlich nie probleme (meine Brillen halten alle dank Klemmkraft am Kopf und haben keinen Bügel der hinter die Ohren geht)


Ich finds ziemlich fummelig, die Brille in den Fullface zu schieben, aber wenn sie erstmal drin ist, sitzt sie auch angenehm und wackelt nicht. Außerdem spar ich mir die Goggle(die Korrekturbrille war teuer genug).



.Pascal. schrieb:


> Leute, holt euch Handgelenkschoner!
> 
> Die erscheinen erstmal recht teuer (deswegen habe ich noch keine), aber so ein Handgelenk bricht schneller als man denkt! Sobald ich wieder fahren kann, hole ich mir die Schützer von sixsixone.


Ich hab meine Handgelenke beide jeweils ein Mal zerlegt, hab aber trotzdem keine Schoner dafür, weil ich mir auch nicht vorstellen kann, dass die wirklich schützen. Immerhin müsste dafür ein Polster über den Handballen gehen, das dick genug ist, um die Kräfte aufzunehmen. Dann würde man aber den Lenker nichtmehr festhalten können. Ich glaube eher, dass die Dinger von 661 das Handgelenk beim fahren stabilisieren/entlasten sollen, aber nicht beim Sturz.
Wenn du dir die Schoner holst, wäre ich aber bereit, mich eines Besseren belehren zu lassen. Testbericht erwünscht!


----------



## simdiem (26. Mai 2008)

> Wenn du dir die Schoner holst, wäre ich aber bereit, mich eines Besseren belehren zu lassen. Testbericht erwünscht!




Wie jetzt    Testbericht mit oder ohne Sturz       .

sry konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen..

Grüßle
Simon


----------



## Master | Torben (26. Mai 2008)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Also, was Freeride/Enduro Touren angeht kann ich die AXO Protektorenweste nur empfehlen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...867684&tGUID=b3adda371180a0a409250205fffe9c3d
> Leicht, man hat eine tolle Bewegungsfreiheit und merkt eigentlich garnicht, dass man sie an hat.
> 
> ...



Jopp. Die Axo Weste ist echt nicht schlecht! Trag die auch.

Ansonsten Handschuhe ohne Protektoren weil 1. wann fall ich mal auf den Handrücken?! 2. Wenn ich heftig mit der Handfläche aufkomme dann verhindern die Inlays das Brechen der Finger nicht wirklich....

Knie-Schienbeinprotektoren sind 661 4x4, sitzen Bombe, selbst ohne große Kunststoffinlays ist der Schutz echt gut. (ohne fahr ich nimmer! hab mir erst neulich meine Flats ins Schienbein gejagt und konnte mit meinem Knochen reden )

Helm ist ein Azonic Skid Lid (also Halbschale).

Fullface wird eventuell bald kommen, mal schauen.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (27. Mai 2008)

Also nu kommt doch noch ne etwas andere Frage:





oder




und nach Möglichkeit bitte sehr schnell antworten, wollte nämlich gegen 15:30 bestellen.
Eigentlich wäre ich für "matt coal - carbon" aber man hört immer das das matt so schnell verkratzt, aber das "titanium raven" design find ich nid wirklich ansprechend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (27. Mai 2008)

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, die verkratzen alle.


----------



## c_w (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn der Helm keine Kratzer hat, dann fährt der Besitzer nicht nah genug am Limit ;-)


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (27. Mai 2008)

Habe Matt Coal - Carbon geordert, eure Argumente waren doch seeeeehr überzeugend.

@c_w: also wenn ich dich richtig versteh dann ist kurvenlage dann, wenn man mit seinem helm laub vom boden aufsammelt

werds bei meinen nächsten abfahrten beherzigen, wenn meine protektoren dann vollzählig sind, kenne die anlieger bisher nur von oben und nicht von innen :-(


----------



## arseburn (27. Mai 2008)

.Pascal. schrieb:


> Auch diese Knieschoner habe ich schon einem Test unterzogen. Fazit: Bestanden! Ist unglaublich, wie viele Profis diese Schoner tragen... müssen wohl echt gut sein:



Ich hab da leider etwas anderes erlebt: N Kollege von mir hat die Dinger: ein Sturz und schon ist das Gewebe abgefetzt. Ne Prellung hatte er auch am Knie...und er ist nicht auf einen Stein gefallen. Ich würde meine Schienbeine niemals ungeschützt lassen.




blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Also nu kommt doch noch ne etwas andere Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch hier kann ich nicht gutes Berichten: Der bereits oben erwähnte Kollege hat auch einen Giro, bei dem sich auch beim ersten Sturz das Visir in seine Einzelteile zerlegte. Auch bei dem TÜV Test in der neuen Freeride hat der Giro nicht gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## Ani (28. Mai 2008)

ich denke mal bei jedem helm zerlegt sich das visir wenn man draufknallt.

das der remedy im stoßtest in der freeride eher mittelmäßig abgeschnitten hat, hat mich auch gewundert wo der doch sonst immer so gelobt wird. aber steht ja auch, dass alle den grenzwert locker unterschritten haben, also der giro nicht schlecht ist, sondern andere halt noch besser abgeschnitten haben. 
hauptsache der helm passt gut.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (28. Mai 2008)

Eben, n schlecht sitzender Helm ist viel schlimmer als n Helm der nicht ganz so gut dämpft, davon abgesehen liest man ja oft genug das man mit dem Devian nach nem Sturz Kopfschmerzen hätte oder sich schon bei dem ersten leichten aufsetzen das Styropor im Helm zerbröckelt, vom Remedy liest man da besseres.

Das sich beim Remedy das Visir allerdings besonders schnell zerlegt liest man fast überall, is mir aber egal, kann man ja als Ersatzteil kaufen, davon abgesehen war unter den "belüfteten" der Remedy der einzige der mir gepasst hat.


Und wegen den Knieschonern: also meine sind nid von 661 sondern von O'Neal, hab mich mit denen auch schon übelst hingelegt, nichts aufgeschürft, eingerissen, nicht mal die weiße Farbe vom Aufdruck is runter, und Prellung hab ich auch keine (bei denen von O'Neal ist ne Kunststoffkappe eingearbeitet, weis nicht wie das bei 661 is) und die Schienbeinsache wurde schon besprochen, s gibt Schienbeinprotektoren zum drankletten.


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> hab mich mit denen auch schon übelst hingelegt, nichts aufgeschürft, eingerissen, nicht mal die weiße Farbe vom Aufdruck is runter, .



Dann bist Du noch nicht richtig gestürzt wenn die Farbe noch drauf ist  

Sonst gebe ich Dir aber recht


----------



## arseburn (28. Mai 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> s gibt Schienbeinprotektoren zum drankletten.



jo, unter denen schwitzt Du aber auch wie Sau. Kannst Du nach jedem Fahren waschen...kenn ich noch aus BMX Zeiten.


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> jo, unter denen schwitzt Du aber auch wie Sau. Kannst Du nach jedem Fahren waschen...kenn ich noch aus BMX Zeiten.



Dann zeig uns mal ein Kleidungsstück was nicht voller schweiß ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (28. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann zeig uns mal ein Kleidungsstück was nicht voller schweiß ist



ähm...so ziemlich alles was ich anhab ist nicht voller Schweiss. Wobei ich "voller Schweiss" jetzt so definiere, dass beim abnehmen des Kleidungsstückes (meine alten Neoprenschienbeinschützer) ein fühlbarer/sichbarer Schweissfilm auf der Haut zurückbleibt. Und das auch im Winter.


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2008)

Dann musst Du ein 1A stehbiker sein.


----------



## arseburn (28. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann musst Du ein 1A stehbiker sein.



Du musst es ja wissen 
Ausserdem würde es Deiner Aussage nach dann ja völlig unerheblich sein irgendetwas aus Mesh oder anderem Gewebe zu machen, da mann ja eh alles vollschwitzt. Aber du hast recht, es macht keinen Unterschied ob man nun 1cm Neopren auf der Haut hat oder einen Helm ohne Luftschlitze. Die Leute die sowas herstellen und designen machen das eh nur um uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## .Pascal. (28. Mai 2008)

@ Kopftuch: 
Auch die Kyle Strait Schoner von 661 haben eine Hartschale.



Habt ihr auch ein Testergebnis für den *SixSixOne - Full Comp Helm - 2008*?
Ich meine dieses Einsteigermodell:


----------



## arseburn (28. Mai 2008)

*


----------



## TranceX (28. Mai 2008)

Der 661 ist echt voll hammer hab den auch und ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilerDL (28. Mai 2008)

Ich würde den HJC HQ X1 Carbon empfehlen - VollCarbon - richtiger Helm - auch für MX - Gewicht 1050 gr.


----------



## .Pascal. (28. Mai 2008)

@ TranceX:

Kannst du das ein wenig präzisieren?
Wie ist der Sitz, wie die Verarbeitung und Kratzresistenz?
Hast du den schon bei einem Sturz beansprucht?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## TranceX (28. Mai 2008)

Ne ich bin zum glück noch nicht gestürzt.
Aber ich kann so weit sagen das er ne super Belüftung hat und auch nicht zu schwer ist.
Und zerkratzen naja jeder Helm zerkratzt aber ich hab noch nicht so viele drauf obwohl er schon mehrmals auf den boden gefallen ist und herum gerollt ist.   Und für den preis finde ich, ist das n super angebot.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2008)

hallo,
ich bin ebenfalls nen blutiger Anfänger und hab vor mit nem Focus Fat Boy (Hardtail) nen paar Tricks auffer Straße zumachen was Wheelies usw angeht .... fahre gelegentlcih in Wald ... ich wür das mal dohnhill nennen was ich da produziere 
sollte ich da zu nem fullface greifen? nur die sind fürs normale ja ent so praktisch wenn cih mal inne satdt fahren will ... 

hatte geplant mir ne Schutzjacke, Schienenbein, Ellenbogen - Schützer zuzulegen .... denn werd ich mir auch Handschuhe anschaffen aber ohne Schutz 

is 661 geeignet?!?!

danke im Voraus und wär nett wenn ihr mir MArken nennen könntet

MfG Jens


----------



## arseburn (29. Mai 2008)

661 ist definitiv geeignet.
Ein Fullface macht im Wald bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten immer Sinn.
Schau einfach mal auf:

bikemailorder.de
hibike.de
fahrrad.de
roseversand
chainreactioncycles.com

nach weitern Marken.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (8. Juni 2008)

So nu hab ich ne Protektorenjacke, Knie und Schienbeinprotektoren, nen FF-Helm und Handschuhe, fehlt nur noch n Rucksack mit Trinkblase in den alles rein passt für den Uphill und der beim Downhill nid stört.

Vorschläge?

Edit sagt ich soll die SuFu benutzen: hier, da und dort

meine Frage hat sich damit erledigt


----------



## .Pascal. (9. Juni 2008)

Da der 661 Comp Suit 2008 schon nicht mehr erhltlich ist (eigentlich unglaublich, oder?), suche ich eine neue Schutzjacke.

Welches Modell und welchen Hersteller wÃ¼rdet ihr mir fÃ¼r ein Budget von unter 150â¬ denn empfehlen?


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Juni 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> So nu hab ich ne Protektorenjacke, Knie und Schienbeinprotektoren, nen FF-Helm und Handschuhe, fehlt nur noch n Rucksack mit Trinkblase in den alles rein passt für den Uphill und der beim Downhill nid stört.
> 
> Vorschläge?
> 
> ...



Wofür braucht man beim Enduro ne Protektorenjacke?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (9. Juni 2008)

Gegen Unvermögen und für ein langes Leben, davon abgesehen is der Rosskopf-Trail ne FR/DH Strecke und in Bikeparks willi ch mit meinem Enduro dieses Jahr auch noch, davon abgesehen sind potentielle "Hausrunden" alle von der Sorte: erst nur noch, dann nur runter, da find ich den Mehraufwand mit Protektoren zu Gunsten der Sicherheit vertretbar bzw angebracht

Korrekturlesen oder Nachdenken was fürn Stuss ich grad schreib geht nich, muss zu meinem Dienst in der Fahrradwerkstatt


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Juni 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> da find ich den Mehraufwand mit Protektoren zu Gunsten der Sicherheit vertretbar bzw angebracht



Rosskopf kenn ich leider noch nicht, werd mir das mal anschauen  Aber für ne Hausrunde reicht imho  Handschuhe und Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Juni 2008)

.Pascal. schrieb:


> @ Kopftuch:
> Auch die Kyle Strait Schoner von 661 haben eine Hartschale.
> 
> 
> ...




Gefällt mir! 
Da ich auch suche, der Specialized Deviant gilt als sehr gut belüftet- leider passt er nicht richtig. M zu eng, L schon zu locker. 
Daher: gibt es hinsichtlich der Belüftung vergleichbar gute Modelle? (Eben wie der 661 oder der Bell Bellistic?)


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (9. Juni 2008)

L zu locker beim Deviant, ja das hät ich auch gern gehabt.

Giro Remedy (hörensagen, meiner wurde Heute geliefert, kam noch nid dazu ihn zu testen) kann dir aber gerne mal Fotos vom Helm von Innen machen da sieht man nämlich recht gut wie die Belüftung funktionieren soll



LautSprecher schrieb:


> Aber für ne Hausrunde reicht imho  Handschuhe und Helm.



Ja wenn man die Strecke denn kennt, und gut fahren kann, dann sicher.

Nur kenn ich die Strecken ja noch garnid, ich bin im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein "blutiger Anfänger" nur das ich auf den Teil mit dem "blutig" gerne verzichte, aber fürn Anfang pack ich mich mal lieber dick ein, wenn man sich gut geschützt fühlt traut man sich auch eher die psychologische Grenzen auszuweiten und die Kurven mit noch mehr Schräglage zu fahren und später Anbremsen und so.
Ohne Knieprotektoren wär ich letztens sicher nid so flott gefahren das s mich hingelegt hätte.

Kurz und Knapp: Die Frage ob Protektoren oder Nicht, die stellt sich mir vorerst nicht, die Frage is nur wie ich das Zeug aufn Berg hoch bekomme, werd gleich in dem Rucksack Fred mal fragen ob in den Camelbak Havoc wohl ne Protektorenjacke rein passt (notfalls muss ich se halt oben raus schaun lassen)


----------



## .Pascal. (10. Juni 2008)

> Aber für ne Hausrunde reicht imho Handschuhe und Helm.



Dem möchte ich aber auch entschieden widersprechen.
Ich selber bin noch Anfänger, habe aber kein Problem damit, Strecken runterzufahren, die langjährige Fahrer meiden. Da empfiehlt sich dann natürlich schon eine entsprechende Ausrüstung.

Oder als ich mir leztens dachte, "Och, guck mal, ein Bikepark ganz in der Nähe... mal sehen, was es da so gibt", hätte mir ein Vollhelm das erspart, was später im Krankenhausbreicht unter "multible Schürfwunden im Gesicht" lief.

Daher halte ich Anfänger wie Kopftuch und mich, die nicht vor jeder unbekannten Baumwurzel zittern wollen, für optimale Fullface- und Jacken-Kandidaten.


Mein Helm, der ein wenig weiter oben abgebildet ist (661), liegt mittlerweile bei mir rum. Testen konnte ich ihn leider noch nicht, aber auch ohne körperliche Betätigung wirkt es schon recht warm unter dem Teil. Sollte die Belüftung also nicht richtig gut arbeiten, können  längere fahrten wirklich zum reinsten Höllenritt werden, was die temperatur angeht. 



Aber mal was anderes:
Der 661 Comp Suit und andere Jacken sind nicht lieferbar. Kennt ihr das dahinter stehende Liefer-Prozedere und könnt abschätzen, ob 661 weiter produziert und die Artikel wieder verfügbar werden?
Oder könnt ihr andernfalls eine Protektorenjacke empfehlen, die gut belüftet und noch besser schützt?


----------



## LautSprecher (10. Juni 2008)

Also, meine Hausstrecke die auch schon recht weit weg ist, ist mit einem 1m Drop. 1 Steilkurve und 1 Northshore mit Sprungmöglichkeit recht simpel. Allerdings immer noch 25km-30km entfernt. Protektoren hab ich auch bald, allerdings fürn Cross. Eventuell auch noch ein FF. Aber eine Jacke (!) wär mir definitiv zuviel, man kann sich auch im Keller eingraben  Nix für ungut.

Edit: Allerdings versteh ich eure Ansicht schon. Ich seh das anderst, lern aus Fehlern. Deswegen leg ich mich lieber 1 richtig auf die Fresse und machs nächstes Mal besser anstatt mich wie eine türkische Mitbürgerin einzuhüllen  
Auch hier gilt: Nix für Ungut.

Edit2: Außerdem sollte das Tüchlein mal fahren und sich nicht soviel Gedanken über Sicherheit machen, sonst musste noch zig Alarmanlagen und Schlösser kaufen wie Mr.Sicherheit. Sonst ist das doch garkein Risiko-Sport mehr  . Und das es dich so oft hinlegt kann ich garnicht verstehen  . Muss mir echt mal den Rosskopf angugen, machst mich neugierig.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (10. Juni 2008)

Also mich hats bisher bei 100% meiner Abfahrten vom Rosskopf hingelegt,
Anzahl Abfahrten: 1

Vor diesem Abflug war ich mir recht sicher das ich erstmal keine Protektorenjacke bräuchte, nach dem Abflug war ich mir sehr sicher das ich ohne ne Protektorenjacke da nimmer runter heiz.

@ Pascal: Leicht, gut und gut belüftet soll die "Dainese Impact Jacket Race" sein,







 is aber Geschmackssache. Der Trick bei Dainese ist das das Mesh-Material hellgrau ist, so sieht das auf der weißen Puppe noch viel Luftdurchlässiger aus weil jeder denkt das Mesh wäre schwarz. Hab sie mal in Lörrach bei "Follow Me" anprobiert (die haben alle Größen auf Lager) und egal in welcher Größe, die Schulter-Oberarm-Protektoren saßen nie gescheit, so dass sie schön durch leichtestes Gestrüpp hätten verschoben werden können so dass sie nicht mehr geschützt hätten, auch der Brust-Protektor saß nie vernünftig, der stand bei mir nach oben hin hab so dass man 2 geballte Fäuste in den Ausschnitt hätte rein schieben können, und die Ellebogen-Unterarm-Protektoren hatten an dem Übergang von Ellebogen zu Unterarm ne sehr störende Naht.
Sei noch erwähnt das der Brustprotektor sehr kurz ausfällt, konkret saß sogar der Bauchgurt noch über meinem Bauchnabel, gut an der Länge des Rückenprotektors im Vergleich zum Bauchgurt zu sehen.

Hab auch die O'Neal MadAss Protector Jacket anprobiert







Machte soweit n gescheiten Eindruck, Brustpanzer lässt sich nach Oben wie nach Unten gegen verrutschen sichern, Rückenprotektor und Ellebogen-Unterarm-Protektoren lassen sich abtrennen und separat tragen,  hat sogar Protektoren die die Hüfte schützen.
Die Schulterprotektoren saßen subjektiv besser, die Oberarmprotektoren bleiben durch n eingearbeitetes Gummi-Bündchen an Ort und Stelle.
Für meinen Geschmack will diese Jacke aber zuviel gleichzeitig sein.

Bei mir is es am Ende die "IXS Battle Jacket" geworden







Der Hersteller war leider so blöd die Jacke auf ner schwarzen Puppe zu fotografieren, so sieht man das ganze Mesh-Material was für Belüftung sorgt nicht.
Besonderheiten:
Man beachte die Gurte an Ellebogen, Unterarm, Oberarm, seitlich am Brustprotektor, auch die in den Bauchgurt eingearbeiteten Nierenprotektoren seien erwähnt. Aber: Nur die seitlichen Gurte am Brustprotektor sind mit Klettverschluss ausgerüstet, was das An und Ausziehen um ca. 2 Minuten länger werden lässt, dafür Sitzen aber alle Protektoren dank der Gurte sehr gut, man fühlt sich wenn man es möchte wirklich wie Eingepackt.
weiterhin lässt sich der Brustprotektor auch nach Oben und Unten gegen verrutschen sichern, die Brustprotektoren sind sehr geschickt geformt, und umschließen den Brustkorb sehr gut ohne zu Stören, auch Schulter und Ellebogenprotektoren umschließen die Gelenke optimal.
Der Brustprotektor is der längste und größte von den drei getesteten Jacken. Schlüsselbein-"protektoren" hat die jacken auch noch, die 2 Pölsterchen über dem Brustprotektor.
Rückenprotektor lässt sich ebenfalls abnehmen.
Diese Jacke ist von den 3 Vorgestellten subjektiv die Wärmste, wenn auch nur sehr wenig wärmer als die Anderen.

Zu den beiden letzten Jacken: Den Reisverschluss in der Mitte der Brustprotektoren empfinde ich nicht sonderlich als Nachteil, da genau an dieser Stelle beim Menschen das Brustbein sitzt was entschieden mehr verträgt als die einzelnen Rippen.


----------



## LautSprecher (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn du ne Militärkarriere machen willst warum nicht, das Ding hält sicher nem Revolver stand


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Juni 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> L zu locker beim Deviant, ja das hät ich auch gern gehabt.
> 
> Giro Remedy (hörensagen, meiner wurde Heute geliefert, kam noch nid dazu ihn zu testen) kann dir aber gerne mal Fotos vom Helm von Innen machen da sieht man nämlich recht gut wie die Belüftung funktionieren soll



Den Deviant konnte ich, trotz festgeknalltem Verschluss, noch relativ leicht hoch und runter schieben. Das kanns ja bei einem DH Helm nicht sein. Ich liege mit 59cm Kopfumfang meist genau zwischen 2 Größen...

Was die Belüftung angeht wurde eigentlich nur positiv über den Deviant berichtet. Ob man das allerdings nur an der Anzahl der Löcher festmachen kann? Hier würden mich ein paar praktische Erfahrungen sehr interessieren!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (10. Juni 2008)

Ach du Jemine: 5,8kg wiegt der Camelback Havoc + Protektorenjacke + Helm + Knie + Schienbeinnprotektoren + Pumpe + Federgabelpumpe

ohne Trinken im Reservoir, damit darf ich mich in der Leichtbauecke nicht blicken lassen

Bericht vom Giro Remedy kann ich hoffentlich bald abliefern, warte noch auf die Lieferung der Handschuhe und dann gehts ab in den Wald


----------



## Hades121 (17. August 2008)

Hallo,

reaktiviere mal denThread:

Kann jemand was zur RaceFace Jacke sagen? Die ist in der bisherigen Diskussion nicht erwähnt worden. Grund?
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=54243

Taugen komplette Kunstoff Protektoren etwas, oder sind die zu unflexibel?
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=53764

Gruß
hades121


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (18. August 2008)

Also über die RaceFace Jacke hab ich nid berichtet weil ich nid wusste das es sie gibt.
Was mir aber sofort auffällt: Schulterprotektor sitzt eher auf statt zu umschließen, aber kann auch sein das es nur so aussieht.
Am Ende wirst du nicht drum rum kommen die Jacken anzuprobieren.
Was ich oben beschrieben hab kann dir dabei helfen auf verschiedenste Kriterien zu achten.

Diese Hartplastikprotektoren werden meines Wissens viel in Bikeparks verliehen, da kannst sicher mal einen anprobieren.

Was ich noch zur RaceFace Jacke sagen möchte:


> Speziell entwickelter Schutz für das Brustbein: Dieser Protektor bietet speziellen Schutz für das untere Ende Ihrer Wirbelsäule.


Steißbein ... Brustbein ... auch egal.


----------



## CoilerDL (18. August 2008)

check mal das ixs warrior jacket - das hat zwar keine plastikaufsätze auf der spine aber ist dafür angenehmer zu tragen.


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2008)

jo danke an alle .... is jetzt nen 661 Striker geworden mit IXS Signiture Series Knie+Schienbein Guards und dazu ne IXS Assoult Jacket

hab damit schon nen paar runden gedreht aber noch net eingeweit wenn ihr wisst was ich meine ^^

danke nochma ..


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (18. August 2008)

Einweihen is immer schei**, macht aber jeder früher oder später, bei mir wars n Bauchplatscher auf nen faustgroßen stein, die Brustplatten habens geschluckt, s atmen is mir aber trotzdem für ein paar sekunden übelst schwer gefallen.


----------



## St0Rm (3. September 2008)

Ich hatte bei der letzen DH-Session auch eine Battle Jacket und empfand sie als sehr bequem und sehr sicher! Man kann alles durch die sehr gut platzierten Gurte fest anziehen so das alles perfekt sitzt. Ich hab es nach den ersten 10 Minuten nicht mehr gemerkt das sie dran war.
Es lässt sich genial damit bewegen, sitzen, essen, atmen... alles ausprobiert 

Hab mich damit einmal hingelegt auf die Brust (und den Helm) und es ist nichts passiert. der Panzer vorn hatte ein - zwei Kratzer, das wars... der Schlag auf den Brustkorb war deutlich zu spüren, aber der Panzer hat sehr, sehr viel Kraft abgebaut. Eine Sekunde schwer geatmet und schon gings wieder 

Man muss aber ergänzen das ich dazu eine Protektoren-Hose empfehlen würde!

Gruß,
Sebbo


----------



## Schanuppi (4. September 2008)

@ blaues kopftuch.


salut, bin auch anfänger und auch aus freiburg.
wenn du mal bock hast, dann schließ dich uns mal an, sind bereits ne gruppe von 4 leuten, die regelmäßig kybfelsen etc. biken... 

bin gerade in bayern, muss bei nem ferienjob mein neues bike abbezahlen und für den rest noch vernünfitge bremsen, rucksack und protektorjacke holen.

sag mal, was für eine hast du dir geholt?
commencal meta 666, aus radikal? geiles teil, und das als anfänger... musst nen guten sponsor haben, oder viel verdienen, bin ein bisschen neidisch 

grüße und wäre nett von dir zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Xenon-- (4. September 2008)

bin auch anfänger und will mir jetzt auch mal son bischen schutz zulegen...

hab da erst einmal an sonen ff-helm gedacht...
aber welchen  sollte nicht zu viel kosten da ich ja noch schüler bin...

hab ma so an den hier gedacht http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/o-neal-backflip-helmet-black-silver/7220.html

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Sport (4. September 2008)

So leute, erstmal Hallo nach längerer Abstinenz!

Ich fahr ein Focus Hardtail, mittlerweile mit ner Magura Odur drinnen sowie nem neuen Mavic Laufradsatz, Schwalbe Albertreifen, LX-Austattung mit V-Brakes. Bin dieses Jahr aber damit nur eine richtige Tour gefahren, vor der Haustür durch Wald und Straße hoch und dann Singletrails runter, die letzten Jahre bin ich deutlich mehr gefahren, war da auch richtig gut in Bike-Form.

Als ich im Juli im Canada Urlaub einen Tag in Whistler war, musste ich natürlich in den Bikepark.
Bin dort mit nem geliehen Kona Freerider mit Marzochi Doppelbrücke, Fullface, sowie Ellbogen und Knieschützern gefarhn, hab die aber gott sei dank nicht gebraucht, obwohl ich sogar von dem obersten Liftausstieg mal die schwarze Strecke gefahrn bin und auf den blauen Strecken auch einige Einheimische überholt hab
Mit dem dicken Kona war das wahnsinnig einfach, denn ein bisschen Fahrtechnik hab ich glaub ich und den Rest hat die Federung erledigt.

Das hat mir wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht, sodass ich daheim jetzt auch wieder mehr tricksen will.
Bei uns im Wald gibt es einen kleinen Park, wobei Park fast schon zu viel gesagt ist. Ist halt ein Rundkurs mit Spürngen, mini Northshore, hoffe ihr könnt es euch vorstellen.
Bin da auch früher immer mitem Hardtail gefahrn, wenn ich auf ner Tour mal vorbeigekommen bin, ist also mit dem Hardtail möglich.

Nen Enduro möchte ich mir nicht leisten, die 2000 Euro lass ich lieber auf der Bank, denn mein absolutes, super Lieblinhgshobby ist Tennis und das wird auch so bleiben, so dass ein Enduro für einmal im Jahr in Park nach Todnau zu gehen nicht rentiert.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, ich will weiterhin Cross-Country fahren, aber mit dem Hardtail mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze auch mal in meinem kleinen Park extra zum Fahren hingehen, dass heißt, sich auch mal versuchen zu steigern und nicht nur easy drüber rollen.

Was meint ihr soll ich da anziehen?
Touren fahr ich mit meinem Giro Animas (hab zwei davon und kann nur sagen: für den Preis viel zu schlechte Qualität-nur mal als kleine Anmerkung) sowie Langfinger-Touren-Handschuhe normaler schwarzer Tennishose und Cross Country Trikot.

Ich denke, ich werd mir auf jeden Fall die Race Face Knieschützer holen, die ich in Whistler auch anhatte.
Was würdet ihr sonst noch empfehlen? Gar nen Fullface Helm?

Übrigens:
Was haltet ihr von dem Helm? Mich interessiert nichtmal so sehr die Schutzwirkung, ich bin da nur grad drüber gestolpert als ich ein paar Fullfacehelme anschauen wollte.
Der sieht von der Belüftung für XC geeignet aus. Schutzmäßig scheint er etwas mehr zu bieten als ein Animas, oder ist das Blödsinn. Es gibt ja auch diesen Sixirgendwas Fullface für 50 Euro.

Dann hab ich grad Nackenschützer gesehen. Hört sich sinnvoll an, was haltet ihr davon?
Gibts von O-Neal für 30 Euro, hab aber auch Modelle für 200 Euro gesehen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a8485/flux-mtb-helm-schwarz-anthrazit-2008.html


----------



## 1800zx (4. September 2008)

Was die Fragen nach den Helmen angeht: 

Ich habe auch lange überlegt und im Netz rumgelesen, schlussendlich bin ich dann einfach zum Händler und habe einen KED-Helm anprobiert, für gut befunden und gekauft. (Ganz ohne Internet) Helme muss man eh anprobieren, da gibt es kein drumherum. Also ab zum Händler!


----------



## Sport (4. September 2008)

1800zx schrieb:


> Was die Fragen nach den Helmen angeht:
> 
> Ich habe auch lange überlegt und im Netz rumgelesen, schlussendlich bin ich dann einfach zum Händler und habe einen KED-Helm anprobiert, für gut befunden und gekauft. (Ganz ohne Internet) Helme muss man eh anprobieren, da gibt es kein drumherum. Also ab zum Händler!



Wie gesagt, ich hab zwei Helme, und wenn ich mir extra einen für den mini Park kaufe, dannn sowieso nur nen Fullface.

Ich finde den Foc Helm aber optisch cool und da mir der Animas nicht perfekt passt find ich, ist der ne Überlegung wert. 
Den Animas hab ich übrigens im Geschäft anprobiert und trotdem finde ich, dass man die Problemstellen erst bei ner anstrengenden Tour mit verschwitzten Haaren richtig merkt. 
Hier gibt es leider keinen Fox-Händler, aber bei dem Preis find ich den sehr interessant, zudem kann ich ihn ja wieder zurücksenden.
Zumal ein Animas noch brand-neu ist (hab den Ersten verloren, nen Neuen geordert, aber glücklicherweise den Alten zurückbekommen), den kann ich sicherlich auch hier verkaufen.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (4. September 2008)

Schanuppi schrieb:


> @ blaues kopftuch.
> 
> 
> salut, bin auch anfänger und auch aus freiburg.
> ...



Cool, danke für die Einladung, suche schon länger Leute auf meinem "Niveau" also mit sehr wenig bzw keinem Fahrkönnen 
Hab zwei bikende Freunde, der eine hängt mich auf seinem Meta 55 ab und der Andere mit nem Hardtail und 80mm Federgabel

Ich fahr in der Tat ein Meta 666, allerdings VIP also Rahmenkit + Selberaufgebaut, das Radikal nen Meta 666 hatte lag wohl mit unter an mir, war sehr oft wegen Commencal Meta bei denen und hab sehr oft von den Vorzügen des neuen 666 gegenüber des alten 55 geschwärmt. Als im Radikal dann die Enduros ausverkauft waren und se von dem Hersteller von dem se eigentlich bestellen wollten nix mehr bekommen haben da haben se dann halt n Commencal Meta 666 gekauft, so hats mir Moritz erzählt.

Zum Thema:
Hab nen Giro Remedy Carbon für Enduro / Enduro Touren, wenn ich regelmäßig in BikePark geh dann darfs nen Helm ausm MX bereich sein.
Protektorenhose: Gerne, aber welche?
Bevorzugt auch mit Sitzpolster da Bergaufstrampeln bei mir mit dazu gehört, das würde das Umziehen aufm Gipfel ersparen, oder wird das zu warm für bergauf?


----------



## Schanuppi (4. September 2008)

ja keule, dann lass uns, wenn ich wieder im lande bin, gemeinsam biken gehen. ich sag dann noch den anderen bescheid und du kannst ja auch deine kollegen mit bringen. wird fresh

lustig, habe von meiner freundin zum geburtstag den auch den remedy helm bekommen.aber kein carbon
#

grüße


----------



## Sport (5. September 2008)

Da auf meine Fragen auf den Fox Flux Helm leider nicht viel Feedback kam, will ich nen seperaten Thread zum Helm aufmachen. Wo postet man denn Fragen zum Helm? Hier bei Kleidung oder unter Kaufberatung oder doch wo anders?
Sorry, ihr werdet wahrscheinlich den Kopf schütteln, aber ich war lange nicht mehr hier.

Zum Thema Schutz:
Diese Nackenschützer: Sind die nur was für ganz halsbrecherische oder machen die bei so kleinen Kursen Sinn?


----------



## Sport (5. September 2008)

Jungs ich will euch nicht nerven, aber ich will halt noch die paar schönen Tage mitnehmen und deshalb so schnell wies geht bestellen.
Zum Helm: Wo poste ich da am besten?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir die Frage mit dem Nackenschutz beantworten.


----------



## DirrtyMS (6. September 2008)

Hi, bin neu hier un hab mich entschieden mein Radfahrn n bisschen auszuweiten, mein Arbeitskollege macht auch so DH. Naja ich hab bei uns ach ne schöne strecke gefunden, aba da lass ich vorerst die finger davon, denn ohne schutzkleidung wag ich mich da net ran. 
ZUm Thema Schutzkleidung, ich hab da keine Ahung was ich mir kaufen soll, und was ich dringend brauch. 
Und ich will ja net nur so DH fahren, sondern ach bei so Bike Maratone ,oder wie die mehrzahl halt is, mitmachen, weil bei uns finden da oft welche statt.
Also bitte sagt mir mal n paar gute sachen, oder Sachen mit denen ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht habt.

PS: Mein Bike is'n Cube Acid, glaubt ihr, dass ich des so belasten kann? Ich glaube nämlich nicht, aba so genau kenn ich mich damit net aus.


----------



## DirrtyMS (6. September 2008)

Ach ja und weiss jemand von euch, ob der Bikemax in Mainaschaff gute ware hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sport (6. September 2008)

Sport schrieb:


> So leute, erstmal Hallo nach längerer Abstinenz!
> 
> Ich fahr ein Focus Hardtail, mittlerweile mit ner Magura Odur drinnen sowie nem neuen Mavic Laufradsatz, Schwalbe Albertreifen, LX-Austattung mit V-Brakes. Bin dieses Jahr aber damit nur eine richtige Tour gefahren, vor der Haustür durch Wald und Straße hoch und dann Singletrails runter, die letzten Jahre bin ich deutlich mehr gefahren, war da auch richtig gut in Bike-Form.
> 
> ...





Sport schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab zwei Helme, und wenn ich mir extra einen für den mini Park kaufe, dannn sowieso nur nen Fullface.
> 
> Ich finde den Foc Helm aber optisch cool und da mir der Animas nicht perfekt passt find ich, ist der ne Überlegung wert.
> Den Animas hab ich übrigens im Geschäft anprobiert und trotdem finde ich, dass man die Problemstellen erst bei ner anstrengenden Tour mit verschwitzten Haaren richtig merkt.
> ...





Sport schrieb:


> Da auf meine Fragen auf den Fox Flux Helm leider nicht viel Feedback kam, will ich nen seperaten Thread zum Helm aufmachen. Wo postet man denn Fragen zum Helm? Hier bei Kleidung oder unter Kaufberatung oder doch wo anders?
> Sorry, ihr werdet wahrscheinlich den Kopf schütteln, aber ich war lange nicht mehr hier.
> 
> Zum Thema Schutz:
> Diese Nackenschützer: Sind die nur was für ganz halsbrecherische oder machen die bei so kleinen Kursen Sinn?



Hoffe, ihr könnt mir doch noch bissle helfen, hab doch eigentlich recht viele Infos gepostet.


----------



## Sport (8. September 2008)

Jungs, bissle Feedback würde mir wirklich helfen.


----------



## Artur L. (9. September 2008)

Auch ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem FF Helm mit großen weiß Anteilen. Der O'Neal Skull white gefällt mir sehr gut, aber da dieser aus Carbon besteht, kostet der auch noch 299 Euronen.

Habt Ihr andere Hinweise für mich? Ich suche schon seit Tagen in den online Shops und komme nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## 2Dirty (29. September 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Außerdem spar ich mir die Goggle(die Korrekturbrille war teuer genug).



Von Korrekturbrille unter dem Fullfacehelm ohne Goggle kann ich nur abraten, bei meinem letzten Abflug über den Lenker sind beide Gläser aus der Fassung gebrochen, natürlich total zerkratz (Zur Info, waren keine Günstigen Gläser sondern mit Hard Coating etc) also zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen. 

Und Korrekturbrille unter Goggles kann auch gefährlich werden, ich fahre jetzt mit Tageslinsen.


----------



## shorty1607 (29. April 2009)

serwus!
ich missbrauch den thread mal kurz..

wer erfahrung mit den ixs armschonern??






danke..


----------

